# Problem with Sound System



## ieatroofies (Jan 7, 2007)

I just purchased a Pioneer DEH-P4900IB head unit from Circuit City and they installed it in my car, an 02 Corolla a week or two ago. I mainly use it with my iPod. Recently, when using it with the iPod, it will randomly shut off and then turn back on, especially when I hit a bump. What's up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

loose connection,take it back and get them to fix it


----------



## ieatroofies (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

to be quite honest this is not a automobile problem, it's a sound problem


----------

